# Trap Guards



## pyramid00@tctwest.net (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with trap guards? Can they be used in lieu of trap primers on,.let's say.........floor drains? IPC code section reference?

Thanks,


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 5, 2010)

IPC doesn't allow them, unless you approve an alternate material/method per 105.2.  UPC is similar.  I have allowed them and not had any negative feedback.  Not for use in food service establishments, though.


----------



## pyramid00@tctwest.net (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info VP. If they work, then a alternate method might be the way to go. I wonder if the IPC 2009 or soon available 2012 might address them.

Is there a paticular brand/manufacturer that you typically see?


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 5, 2010)

pyramid00,

Welcome to The Codes Forum!   

One of the more commonly used / accepted "trap guards" is the Pro Set Trap Guard.

Check out the link.

http://www.trapguard.com/

This product seems to work pretty well.

.


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree that the Pro Set is pretty good, but I don't reccommend or give any guidance.  I let the plumber or designer spec them, then if they are listed for that use I usually approve them (but, as I previously said, not in food service establishments).  Make the applicant provide you the listing or manufacturer's cut sheet!


----------



## Dr. J (Oct 6, 2010)

I prefer the trap guard over a trap primer.  It also works as a very accessible backwater valve.  Unfortunately, the device is not listed under ASSE 1018 or ASSE 1044 (IPC 1002.4), so as VP said, not directly approved by either the 2006 or 2009 IPC.  The mostly irrelevant Colorado Examining Board of Plumbers specifically disallows them, but they only inspect schools, state construction projects, and remote areas without their own building departments.  Many local AHJs do allow them.  The local rep for the product, while he would prefer code approval, seems to do quite well selling them in the after-the-CO market to people who want something that actually works and does not require below floor work.

I agree that food service, or any other drain expecting to see a higher "grunge-to-water" ratio is a poor choice.  However, those drains are probably not the type to dry out all the time anyway.


----------



## skipharper (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, see link below.

http://www.trapguard.com/?page_id=14


----------



## Mech (Oct 8, 2010)

FWIW, I spec the Pro Set trap guard instead of trap primers.


----------



## D a v e W (Oct 14, 2010)

Listed and APPROVED are two different animals. We do not allow them.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Dr.J,

Why did the Colorado board of plumbers disallow them?

pc1


----------



## Dr. J (Oct 14, 2010)

Official response - IPC 1002.4 requires a "trap primer valve" in accordance with ASSE 1018 or ASSE 1044.  A Trap Guard does not meet this, and is not "equivalent" because it does not add water to the trap like the code required device.

Cynical response  - not enough pipe for union plumbers to install (see previous court cases with the Board over air admittance valves and waterless urinals).


----------

